
Show HN: My personal website - exochrono
http://www.rahulgi.com/
======
ToFab123
You have a strange font issue on android (chrome and edge). When page load the
text is strange symbols. When you click (press with your finger) on any
element the English text is being displayed

~~~
jellevdv
I'm not OP, but looking at the source cade this seems to be on purpose. The
font is Wingdings :)

~~~
ToFab123
If that is the case, then his website sucks. If it wasn't because the link was
posted here, I would have navigated away instantly without exploring the site
any further.

------
e_carra
Are those symbols there on purpose? I find very frustrating the fact I have to
hover those strange symbols to read the content behind.

------
vivan
Having the text in Wingdings is an awful idea.

~~~
exochrono
most definitely

------
singhkingh
anyone knows best structure of node js which include security of endpoints ,
kind of management of memory leakage and have high scalability with requests

------
TheRealDylnuge
Truly this is amazing

------
dave_sid
This is great.

~~~
exochrono
you're great! :)

------
singhkingh
Hey All

------
osdiab
pure art, this website lit AF

